# Gaggia Classic PID + Steam control



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Even though i stepped up from a Gaggia Classic, i really wanted to try installing a PID as I've studied electronics.

So i bought a used Gaggia Classic from ebay and after some research i present to you the results.

I used a Sestos PID and a made a custom box myself as i couldnt find something to fit nicely.

On the first video you can see the machine all around and an shot.






Hoping to sell it after i finish playing with it


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got a gaggia classic and have done the mods that I feel are within my...ehem...technical ability (OPV and steam wand). Naturally I'd love a PID, so out if interest, how 'technical' was this to fit? Could a complete electrical idiot like me manage this mod with the right guidance?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Impressive - I'm not a Classic man, have only played around with my son in law's machine a bit.

Am interested to know the effect on the boiler drawing off that amount of steam. As I understand it, is it not possible to run the boiler dry as no water is going in during steaming.?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You are correct in steaming mode the pump does not replenish the boiler, which is why after steaming you should always refill the boiler by drawing water through brew head until water flows freely. Drawing too much steam could result in melting the thermal fuse link OR burning out the boiler elements.







:exit:


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

c_squared said:


> I've got a gaggia classic and have done the mods that I feel are within my...ehem...technical ability (OPV and steam wand). Naturally I'd love a PID, so out if interest, how 'technical' was this to fit? Could a complete electrical idiot like me manage this mod with the right guidance?


It's very easy, really.


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> You are correct in steaming mode the pump does not replenish the boiler, which is why after steaming you should always refill the boiler by drawing water through brew head until water flows freely. Drawing too much steam could result in melting the thermal fuse link OR burning out the boiler elements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep this is correct and that is the only limitation you have. Although you have to steam for a long time to dry the boiler like that. I always refilled the boiler while doing my tests.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Best to make that clear as it appeared you just kept on steaming, other members might see it and not realise they can damage their boiler.









It certainly improves the steaming performance considerably


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Heres some news, i turned the PF into naked and im loving watching the extractions, made a couple of videos. Best watched in full screen


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent extractions on your classic and very well produced video (liked the classical music too)

Well done:good:

What beans are you using?


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Im using Hausbrandt HH coffee on both videos. Really like this coffee for my lattes.


----------



## evan.nolan (Nov 3, 2013)

as an engineer i hold no faith in gaggia...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

evan.nolan said:


> as an engineer i hold no faith in gaggia...


What an odd statement?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

evan.nolan said:


> as an engineer i hold no faith in gaggia...


The classic is as well engineered and fool-proof as a machine comes.

Minus the use of aluminium and not brass.....


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Steam control via alarm in action using the Sestos PID.


----------

